# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما معنى هذه الكلمات ؟

## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوتي الأحبة ما معنى كلمتي " الحتميات " و " المحكّات " في كتب المعاصرين ؟

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

أين فرسان العربية جزاهم الله خيراً ؟

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

> أخوتي الأحبة ما معنى كلمتي " الحتميات " و " المحكّات " في كتب المعاصرين ؟


الحتميات مشتقة من الفعل ( حتم ) والفعل حتم له عدة معان منها :-
حتم بكذا حتما أي قضى وحكم  
وحتم الأمرَ أي أحكمه 
وحتم عليه الأمر أي أوجبه 
والحتم هو القضاء كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ( كان على ربك حتما مقضيا )
وحتمية الأمر أي كونه واجبا لا مفر منه 
اما المحكات فما أدري ضبطها فإذا كانت مكسورة الميم ومفتوحة الحاء فمفردها محك وهي مشتقة من الفعل حك وهي اسم الآلة التي تقوم بالحك 
ولكني أفهمها من كتبهم على أنها محاور أو أطر

----------


## أبوعبد الله الشيشاني

> الحتميات مشتقة من الفعل ( حتم ) والفعل حتم له عدة معان منها :-
> حتم بكذا حتما أي قضى وحكم  
> وحتم الأمرَ أي أحكمه 
> وحتم عليه الأمر أي أوجبه 
> والحتم هو القضاء كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ( كان على ربك حتما مقضيا )
> وحتمية الأمر أي كونه واجبا لا مفر منه 
> اما المحكات فما أدري ضبطها فإذا كانت مكسورة الميم ومفتوحة الحاء فمفردها محك وهي مشتقة من الفعل حك وهي اسم الآلة التي تقوم بالحك 
> ولكني أفهمها من كتبهم على أنها محاور أو أطر


جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا

----------

